# Anyone know spacing on Mavic Ellipse?



## mtwash125 (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone know the spacing (rear) of the new mavic ellipse? Is it dedicated 120 mm for track or can i use it on my 130 mm converted road? Also are the rims able to be used with breaks?


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

its 120. Depending on how much threads are showing you might be able to add a 5mm spacer each side of the axle ends. Mavic axles are hard to modifie cause they use the same bearing / retainer nut as theyre FTS hubs.(funny cap with lots of holes)

If its a steel frame gently squeez it to 120, its only 5 mm each side.


----------



## Steel_4_the_feel (Feb 3, 2005)

*Nope and Nope*

120mm, could possible use axle from a mavic road hub. As this is a track bike wheel set there is no braking track, because on the velodromes there are no need for brakes and you can't een have them on.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Steel_4_the_feel said:


> 120mm, could possible use axle from a mavic road hub. As this is a track bike wheel set there is no braking track, because on the velodromes there are no need for brakes and you can't een have them on.


Mavic road hubs use 2 differant sized bearings either side and arent perfectly spaced.(FTS hubs) the axle ends also arent the same. 1 side presses in the other threads in and holds the freehub on.


----------

